# gehört das hier rein ?



## dune911 (24. August 2002)

irgendwie will das nicht in meinen kopf rein... 

[theorie]
ich kann 10er-system-zahlen ins 2er-system umwandeln indem ich mir einfach eine tabelle
wie folgt anlege und 1er bzw. 0er einsetze:

1024 | 512 | 256 | 128 | 64 | 32 | 16 | 8 | 4 | 2 | 1

in dieser tabelle eingefügt würde die 10er-system-zahl
38 der 2er-system-zahl 100110 entsprechen.

wie rechne ich aber eine 5er-system-zahl in ein 10er-system
um? ich muss die 5er-system-zahl 32 ins 10er-system umwandeln.

nur wie?!  danke!


----------



## Maximka (24. August 2002)

auch eine tabelle

1953125 | 390625 | 78125 | 15625 | 3125 | 625 | 125 | 25 | 5 | 1

32 entspicht 3*5+2*1 = 17
302 entspicht 3*25+0*5+2 = 77

ich hoffe mal, ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## dune911 (24. August 2002)

jau  danke!


----------

